

NASA Earth Exchange (NEX) - jcr
https://nex.nasa.gov/nex/

======
Am-hehu
The MODIS files are missing (404) from the Datasets.

~~~
jcr
It seems the links are bad.

The MODIS data is here:

[https://lpdaac.usgs.gov/dataset_discovery/modis/modis_produc...](https://lpdaac.usgs.gov/dataset_discovery/modis/modis_products_table/)

